# Tecumseh OH140



## chargerdon (Sep 10, 2010)

I just recently got a Bolens G14. It needs a lot of work,But is not rusted out and seams to be purty sound.
It has a Tecumseh OH140 motor that has a valvue problem?????
My question is If I could rebuld it. I,m NO machnic but do have average mech. skills.I just don't want to get into something to deep.
So what do you think. Can a man of average skills rebuild this motor with the help of the manual.
Thanks Don


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

If you have the proper tools, and don't require machining, you should be able to do it.


----------



## briggs (Sep 2, 2010)

get the proper manual and you can do it easy


----------

